# Matthew Quigley gun



## shawn dooley (Oct 25, 2018)

Anyone know the ballistic of his gun


----------



## nmurph (Oct 26, 2018)

http://ammoguide.com/?catid=334


----------



## rayjay (Nov 14, 2018)

About 15 feet or more. Quigley was a master of range estimation and wind reading and ammo reloading and steady holding and ……. It's hollyweird nothing more.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Nov 21, 2018)

In that Quigley movie scene, you'll notice he fired each shot within one second of getting the rifle up to his shoulder and his eye behind the receiver. People can shoot a man-sized target at 50 yards that way, but a water bucket at an estimated 800 yards???   (based on how many seconds the rider went at full gallop, and the average speed of a galloping horse (but not a professional racehorse)
I call "bee - ess" on that aspect of it, too.

P.S. I just watched the video with my phone's stopwatch app at the ready.
His first shot was taken in 0.7 seconds, then shot #2 was 1.3 seconds, and the last shot was down to 0.8 again.  

The actor found the real, functional, steel-barreled Sharps too heavy and slow to wield during some scenes of this movie, so the studio had the gun company make him a non-firing aluminum barrel version for those scenes where he has to move the gun really fast.  Taking aim so quickly and having the barrel stop instantly when it reaches alignment with the target may have been one of those scenes filmed with the aluminum gun.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Nov 26, 2018)

GunnSmokeer said:


> In that Quigley movie scene, you'll notice he fired each shot within one second of getting the rifle up to his shoulder and his eye behind the receiver. People can shoot a man-sized target at 50 yards that way, but a water bucket at an estimated 800 yards???   (based on how many seconds the rider went at full gallop, and the average speed of a galloping horse (but not a professional racehorse)
> I call "bee - ess" on that aspect of it, too.
> 
> P.S. I just watched the video with my phone's stopwatch app at the ready.
> ...




Now you done went and ruined it for me. You might as well told me that there was no Santa.


----------

